# didn't she do well!



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I was in the kitchen watching Ruby in the back garden today and she started pointing, she was there for about 5 mins before I thought I'd go and investigate. When I saw what she was pointing at I went and got my camera, loaded the card and flipped the shutter and clicked, she didn't move a muscle! this is what she was "pointing"


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That is so CUTE. Ruby did very well, indeed! She is a bird dog, after all, and she obviously knows a bird when she sees one!! ;D


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow! Very impressive! I am loving all these pointing posts. It is amazing how this is inborn in them, 5 minutes!! wow!!  

The bird is cute too. Glad our dogs point and retreive instead of kill. We looked at the cutest vizsla/bloodhound puppy at a shelter before we got Oso, but didn't take it as we have cats and just didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Fabulous shot 

I just love that Ruby, she is gorgeous. Was the bird okay, or was it a fledgeling? Hope it was able to fly away!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Fabulous shot
> 
> I just love that Ruby, she is gorgeous. Was the bird okay, or was it a fledgeling? Hope it was able to fly away!!


It was a fledgling and I put it up on the flat roof of the outhouse, I checked a few minutes later and it had gone, hopefully flown and not eaten by a cat ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh good I can sleep easy tonight and not worry about it  

Don't think I will be doing any hunting :'( :'( :'(


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Excellent job Ruby. 
I doubt mine would have resisted temptation for that long. If fact Lucy has brought a dove in the house with her before.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Amazing shot! 
Pointing for 5 minutes - great job Ruby!
Skyy has already killed 2 adult sparrows 
Max has not expressed any interest in birds yet, only butterflies.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Excellent job Ruby.
> I doubt mine would have resisted temptation for that long. If fact Lucy has brought a dove in the house with her before.


I couldn't believe it myself really, I must've been in a bit of a daydream doing my chores whilst I was watching her before it twigged to go out and see what she was rooted on (I couldn't see bird from kitchen window), but what really impressed me was that even though I must've distracted her by coming out then going back in for my camera didn't bother her ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Oh good I can sleep easy tonight and not worry about it
> 
> Don't think I will be doing any hunting :'( :'( :'(


I grew up on a farm and have killed more animals than I've had hot dinners. I sore black and blue that once off the farm, I wouldn't be killing any more animals myself. However, having two Vizslas and a pointer have changed all that. Mind you, I still don;t like killing things. I have a very spiritual mindset to animals. When I have to kill one, I say a little prayer for it. Or if it is for meat that I kill it, I thank the animals spirit for providing me with the harvest. I know that might sound a little contradictory, but it's the way I roll............  



Harrigab.....don't expect that to last forever, I bet it will progress into bringing the birds to you in short time........... Mine started bringing me birds when they hit about 6 months of age.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Marty, we have a very similar mindset when it comes to animals


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

re: hunting/killing...

Two days ago, while mowing near my garden plot, I stopped the mower after looking up to see a large deer no more than about 10 meters from me. I sat there, switched off the engine, and watched. The doe looked at me steadfast, while her boyfriend stood another 5 meters beyond.

Couple things I noticed - first, her colouring was nearly identical to my vizsla. Second, as she turned to walk towards my pond area, she was a graceful creature. I followed the doe and buck around the yard as they nibbled on trees, and sipped from the pond. 

When they left towards my back-back yard (see camping thread) i went back to mowing. 

My thoughts were mixed - I wanted to PET the deer, not kill them. I'm a gun-guy I guess. Love shooting sports, and do so in my back yard. I want to learn to hunt/harvest..but thinking about walking upto a deer like that - one i've just shot in the chest with a 12 ga slug? Man...I may not have what it takes.


----------

